# Difference Dia Compe AD990/992 U-Brakes



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

What's the difference between The Dia Compe AD990 below and the AD992 from which I can't find any picture?

Any experts out there?

1988 AD990


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

992 from what I remember is like the one i pictured but the adjustment nut is not low profile. So like a 990 but being able to us bolt on brake pads.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

oh and just for reference here is a 994:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I think the 992s are the same as the 990s but black. Here's the only pic I could find.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Vader said:


> I think the 992s are the same as the 990s but black. Here's the only pic I could find.


I don't think so because usually Dia Compe doesn't name their brakes after the colour, see below.

Might be the 992 was an evolution of the 990 like the shimano M732 to the M730?

Although it seems like we are getting closer to the point. :thumbsup: 
Yesterday I recieved exactly the bike pictured. 
But it's equipped with black 990's. What I don't know now is, are the brakes retrofit or is it an earlier Avalanche delivered when 992's weren't available. 
Or is it just the usual far east by chance mix up...
The bike's got also a simple black Tange CD headset instead of the nice (newer?) duotone one (if somebody likes to sell one).
I would much prefer the gunmetal look on the brakes to the simple black because it would perfectly match the XCD6000/Dia Compe 290 parts.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

badbushido said:


> I don't think so because usually Dia Compe doesn't name their brakes after the colour, see below.
> 
> Might be the 992 was an evolution of the 990 like the shimano M732 to the M730?
> 
> ...


In my previous post, the pic I provided says. "All components custom painted." That could be your answer. I know I've never seen white Suntour XC9000 derailleurs and shifters (with matching crank spider) except on that model bike.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Vader said:


> In my previous post, the pic I provided says. "All components custom painted." That could be your answer. I know I've never seen white Suntour XC9000 derailleurs and shifters (with matching crank spider) except on that model bike.


If you're right, this would be the worst case to me.
Beacause this guy seems to have the right ones :madmax:

BTW: I found an 87 stamped on the backside of my brakes. If this is a production date they are proved to be vintage.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

That bike above is my old bike. It actually has roller cams on the front in that picture, but yes the rear brake is the gunmetal colored brake as in the catalog picture. In fact the only original stock parts in that picture were saddle, fork and the rear brake. Everything else including the frame had been replaced.


----------



## Desert Fabrications (Aug 22, 2010)

I have that exact bike in the advertisement above, Mine is a 1986 GT Avalanche. I bought it new back then. I rode it very little, it is in mint condition. I will pull it out and take some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## Desert Fabrications (Aug 22, 2010)

A little late, but here are some pictures of my bike with AD992 stuff on it. It is a '87 not a '86 like I stated in the post above. I took these pictures today.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I just installed a 992 on my wojcik.

Arms are the same, as is the mounting hardware.

The spring adjusting nut mechanism is marginally lighter and lower profile than the 990, and it has a ratcheting mechanism in it so you don't have to mega-torque the mounting bolts to ensure that it maintains its adjustment.

Short term, holds adjustment better, long term, helps avoid mushrooming the ends of your U-Brake/Roller Cam bosses.

Work great, though.


----------

